# Autant de / Autant que



## MarvelousThings

Hola,

No tengo claro en qué se diferencian exáctamente "Autant de" de  "Autant que", ¿me lo podríais aclarar?

Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## mickaël

Hola:
Después de *autant de* sigue un nombre, mientras que después de *autant que* ou *autant de... que* sigue un verbo conjugado.

*autant de* = tanto(s)/a(s)
_¡Acabo de ver tantos coches!
Je viens de voir tant de voitures !_

*autant que* = tanto como
_No le gusta las peras tanto como lo afirme.
Il n'aime pas autant les poires qu'il l'affirme._

*autant de... que* = tanto(s)/tanta(s)... como
_Le gusta tantas las peras como las manzanas.
Il aime autant les poire que les pommes.

_Espera otras respuestas por si acaso me equivoque
Feliz año nuevo y saludos


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Aquí también cabría traducir "autant que" como "tanto como"?

"Le terme évanouissant ne disparaît qu'*autant que* rien ne s'inclut qui le vaille, sinon la puissance d'inclinaison en géneral, qu'il a fondée en rompant l'Un". 

El contexto: el autor viene hablado del 1er átomo que, en su desvío, ha engendrado el Todo sin dejar huella alguna de ese hecho (desvaneciéndose)...


----------



## Paquita

Me parece que significa "en la medida en que" pero no te lo puedo afirmar ya que no entiendo el estilo pomposo de la frase... (la tuya, sí, en cambio)


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Le terme évanouissant ne disparaît qu'*autant que* rien ne s'inclut qui le vaille, sinon la puissance d'inclinaison en géneral, qu'il a fondée en rompant l'Un". 

Yo diría: "El término evanescente sólo desaparece tanto como / en la medida en que / en tanto que nada se incluye que lo valga [se sobreentiende: el ser incluido], sino el poder [en el sentido de potencia, posibilidad] de inclinación en general, que él [el término evanescente] fundó rompiendo / al romper el Uno"...

Wow!!!


----------



## lpqf

¡Hola a todos!

Esta construcción siempre me despista y me gustaría que me dieseis vuestra opinión en esta frase.

Les jeux y ont servi le passé *autant que* l'avenir.

Los juegos le han servido *tanto* al pasado *como* al futuro.

Merci!


----------



## jprr

Hola:
1)
¿A que se refiere "*y*"? supongo que un lugar, un tiempo ... del cual se habla en la frase anterior, pero nosotros no sabemos ...por lo tanto no podemos ayudar.
2)
"*le* passé" y no "*au* passé" ...  "*l*'avenir" y no "*à l*'avenir"


----------



## moi_mamimi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Bonsoir,

je suis confrontée à la traduction d'une phrase et je suis un peu perdue, voici la phrase:

"Je ne suis qu'autant, exactement, que j'aime, sinon je m'engloutirais"

Exactamente, sólo soy igual a lo que amo, sino me deboraría"

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## laurazar

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen otros hilos emprezados, no abran otro nuevo.
​
Bonjour

en el siguiente contexto 
"Depuis 2008, les pirogues sont moins nombreuses à partir. La crise y est pour  beaucoup, *au moins autant que Frontex, *le dispositif policier déployé par le  Sénégal, l’Espagne et la France pour surveiller les côtes et arrêter les  pirogues au départ.
¿Como puedo traducirlo? *¿desde el punto de vista de Frontex?*
*¿según frontex?* o estoy totalmente equivocada?
gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Frontex est responsable, mais la crise aussi, peut-être plus, même. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## laurazar

Muchas gracias. Sobre todo por la contestación tan rápida
Bisous


----------



## Jasone

Hola: 

Estoy completamente perdida y no se me ocurre cómo traducir la parte en negrita que señalo en la siguiente frase. 

En el texto, un escritor habla de dos fotografías de Fez, muy parecidas, que le van a ayudar en su escritura. 

Dice: 

La double photographie de Fès me servira de modèle: modéle de quelque chose *qu'autant, au moins, que* la memoire incertaine d'elle-même, évanouissante, je voudrais "prendre" en prose.  

¿Alguien me puede echar una mano?

Gracias desde ya.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Jasone:

Creo que lo verás más claro si le "damos la vuelta" a la frase. 

... modèle de quelque chose que je voudrais "prendre" en pose, au moins autant que la mémoire....


----------



## Jasone

Gracias, Athos. Es verdad que así se ve mucho más claro. Pero ¿cómo acabas la frase? ¿no falta un verbo? 

Siguiendo el orden que propones, y que aclara mucho, la frase queda así: 

La double photographie de Fès me servira de modèle: modèle de quelque chose que je voudrais "prendre" en pose, au moins autant que la mémoire incertaine d'elle-même, évanouissante. 


La doble fotografía de Fez me servirá de modelo: modelo de algo que querría "captar" en prosa, al menos mientras la memoria insegura de sí misma, evanescente ¿¿¿???  

Me da la sensación de que falta algo.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo:

...tanto como (la memoria insegura...)

Mira este hilo

Otra duda (aunque no sea el tema del hilo). ¿Es prendre en *prose* o prendre en *pose*?


----------



## Jasone

Perdona la errata: es "prosa". 
O sea, que la frase quedaría así: 

La double photographie de Fès me servira de modèle: modéle de quelque chose qu'autant, au moins, que la memoire incertaine d'elle-même, évanouissante, je voudrais "prendre" en prose. 


La doble fotografía de Fez me servirá de ejemplo y de modelo: modelo de algo que querría captar en prosa, al menos tanto como la memoria, insegura de sí misma, evanescente.

¿Está bien? A mí no termina de convencerme.


----------



## Flouchy

Hola! 
Tengo que traducir :
*Tableau à reproduire autant de fois que vous avez des nouvelles questions*
y puse :
*Tabla que hay que reproducir tantas veces como tienen nuevas preguntas

*pero me parece feo. ¿Otra idea por favor?*

Gracias
*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Flouchy:

Creo que simplemente es una cuestión de colocación de las palabras:

... tantas veces como preguntas nuevas tienen.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Flouchy

Muchas gracias!!! Perfecto!


----------



## Polidori

Hola amigos, me sumo a las dudas acerca de "autant de/autant que".
Traigo un caso que siempre me ha costado traducir: "autant de + nom pluriel".
Estoy ahora con un bellísimo texto de Victor Hugo: el prefacio que escribió desde el exilio para la Guía de París que se hizo a propósito de la Exposición Universal de 1867. 

Hugo habla de la fuerte impronta de París sobre el mundo. Según él, evitar la invasión de sus costumbres, usos, entusiasmos, modas, es más difícil que impedir una invasión de langostas. Y agrega:

"Toutes ces choses, qui sont Paris, sont autant de rongeurs invisibles".

Entiendo perfectamente que el "autant de" refiere aquí a la cantidad; pero también expresa la idea de "otro tanto". La traducción, sin embargo, no es muy agraciada:

"Todas estas cosas, que son París, son otros tantos roedores invisibles".

¿Qué les parece? ¿Qué me proponen?

Recibiré con gusto, como siempre, sus sugerencias.

¡Saludos!


----------

